# show-line versus field-line?



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hopefully one of the awesome 'experts' out there can help me on this one.
Maggies's mom was field line weighted about 70 pounds..her dad wasnt... and he was about 85-90 pounds.She takes after her mom ...all leg and lanky and very fast in speed...I know show-line is usually fluffy and long coats...what about field lines? Are there coats usually shorter and also there body size shorter? Does anyone have pictures of there dogs in the field- line...Im trying to get and idea what Maggie will look like around 1-2 years old...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Field line coats are usually shorter and they have more legs in proportion to their bodies. 

If you put her pedigree on www.k9data.com it would be easier to tell what she's going to look like because you can see which dogs contributed most to her genetic make-up ...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> Field line coats are usually shorter and they have more legs in proportion to their bodies.
> If you put her pedigree on www.k9data.com it would be easier to tell what she's going to look like because you can see which dogs contributed most to her genetic make-up ...


Katie is our link girl.....Do you have all these links on your website? If not, you should start a link page..... You know all the great links for us.....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Some field goldens have very large tounges


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> Some field goldens have very large tounges


Ewwww.....that's just wrong...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

lol....


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I believe that's Gene Simmons' Dog isn't it?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LauraEyes2 said:


> I believe that's Gene Simmons' Dog isn't it?


:lol: Naw.....Gene's tongue is MUCH longer than that.....


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Yup, they have less coat and bone. They usually will run on the lower end of the scale for weight and are active dogs. They are very athletic and can move into pretty much any field one takes there golden, they make excellent agility dogs because they can give the border one heck of a run. They do not tire and can go all day. They have a love for work and training and are very very intelligent dogs with lots of speed. 

I have both, the field and the conformation lined....and I love em' both! Both are very different, but yet the same breed. Both are total luv bugs!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldendust can u post a pic of both....


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Katie is our link girl.....Do you have all these links on your website? If not, you should start a link page..... You know all the great links for us.....


I'm waiting for the button to be free, I got all the buttons off one of those free button generators that rotates whether or not they're free, and it's not free right now ... I think the link page might be on there and just not linked ... let me check ...


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aha, it is on there ... http://www.geocities.com/agilityretrievers/links.htm


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

If you put her pedigree on www.k9data.com it would be easier to tell what she's going to look like because you can see which dogs contributed most to her genetic make-up ...[/QUOTE]

I have tried this website last night and this evening and I am unable to access once I have checked for Leo's name in the database. I anyone else having any problems?

I had no idea that there are field and show lines. I learned something, so today was not a waste.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'm getting that too, they must be doing some maintenance or something ...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> goldendust can u post a pic of both....


Here's a couple for ya.

This one is Bianka









This one is Kode, he's the field lined


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pictures! Love the snow one!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldndust....How old is kode? Is his coat on the shorter side.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> Great pictures! Love the snow one!


I always love the snow pics....but that one looks very cool.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Think Maggie"s is going to be like Kode


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you everyone. Yes MM, he is a little over a year now. He has less coat then Bianka, he always will have. He's the field lined. 

He is just the sweetest, most loveable dog. They both are! Maggie is gorgeous, she reminds me very much of my Telly.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures...I have been trying to see what Maggie's coat would look like....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There are show bred Goldens- which are generally blonde, but not always. They have broader heads, thicker coats, thick leg bones, angulated rears, longer bodies, and more weight. 
There are field bred Goldens- which are generally red, but not always. They have narrower faces, wavy, shorter coats, more slender leg bones, often fewer angles, more short coupled bodies, and weigh less.

Then there are backyard bred Goldens, which make up most of the population of the breed, and can look anything inbetween either of the two extremes, and are commonly oversized.


----------

